# Anyone ever bought these?



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

Spirit of Sound JM Lab Focal Demonstration Test CD 6pcs | eBay


----------



## Hi-FiDelity (Jan 22, 2013)

Not for that price.


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

Have you found them cheaper somewhere else?
I had all the downloads from here but that iPod got broken and the computer they were on died so I lost them.


----------



## Hi-FiDelity (Jan 22, 2013)

UNBROKEN said:


> Have you found them cheaper somewhere else?


Yeah, the same guy is selling the same set at the deep discount of $74.80.  Seriously though I don't feel 6 demo CD's are worth $75, I don't care whose on them and who released them.



UNBROKEN said:


> I had all the downloads from here but that iPod got broken and the computer they were on died so I lost them.


If you had the HDD for either one you could probably do a recovery scan.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

I'd be worried. Main reason is that these CDs were really ever for sale, they were a give away. and why is the set so scattered and odd.


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

The South Korea part bugs me too. lol
75 bucks for some blank CD's would suck worse than 75 bucks for some good CD's. lol

No HD's to recover...I trashed them both.


----------



## Hi-FiDelity (Jan 22, 2013)

UNBROKEN said:


> The South Korea part bugs me too. lol
> 75 bucks for some blank CD's would suck worse than 75 bucks for some good CD's. lol
> 
> No HD's to recover...I trashed them both.


Hey I'm not judging or telling you not to. I just think that a lot of money for tracks I can get else were for much less, I can see the "novelty" of having a full system demonstration set I really can but not for that cash. It does seem a bit shady with the random numbering.


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

It's all relative I guess...but 75 bucks isn't much money IMHO.


----------



## TMM (Jun 15, 2008)

I never got the point of 'test' CDs. Just listen to what you like most and tune the system for that?


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

wait, are these the same ones offered for download here?


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

I think those download links are dead now.


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

unless I'm missing something... here is the link.. you need a torrent client... i use bittorrent... there are a ton out there...

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/1772588-post86.html

and you even posted in this thread saying you had downloaded a bunch of them too haha

maybe I'm thinking of something different though


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

I read somewhere here that the links were dead when I started looking for them again.
I guess I can DL them all again...that **** took forever last time though. lol


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

well, it's not like you have to sit at your pc watching every bit get downloaded. you can start tonight, and when you wake up, should be done. unless you're still on a 56k modem or something


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

Worse...an AT&T wifi card. lol


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Those are probably copies of the Focal discs, i have most of the originals...

If you ask you may find someone to help you.


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

DAT said:


> Those are probably copies of the Focal discs, i have most of the originals...
> 
> If you ask you may find someone to help you.


I would gladly purchase copies if you were so inclined as to burn some.


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

I have all 9 disks, and would be happy to help someone out, they just need ask in a PM, and it would be MUCH cheaper than what they are charging elsewhere. (disks plus shipping)


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

UNBROKEN said:


> I would gladly purchase copies if you were so inclined as to burn some.


If you have a hard drive I can give you a copy.


----------



## steveholt (Feb 25, 2014)

yikes expensive


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

I can copy the files over for you at the GTG on the 8th. Bring a HD or a Flash drive with atleast 16GB


----------



## iasca judge (Jan 5, 2010)

Hey unbroken,
Let me look over the weekend and see if I can help you out. 

Jim rogers
"Audio ram" on the forums


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

would it be terribly shady to offer thumb drives of these discs at GTG's?

seems like they are in that copyright wasteland of original content not for sale, but collector value allows their redistribution...

Just buy a half-dozen 16G thumb drives and load them all simultaneous, no? You can get 16G drives for what, 9 bucks a pop? I'd pay 15 bucks for a thumb of all the discs, and get to keep the thumb..


----------

